
Doctor bought jet and Maserati from proceeds of unnecessary chemotherapy - ytNumbers
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/texas-doctor-chemotherapy-fraud-buy-jet-maserati-a8357166.html
======
ytNumbers
People will read the online reviews when they buy some trinket on Amazon, but
they won't do that for their doctor. About two thirds of this doctor's
patients rated him one star. These days, your life may depend on your
willingness to read some online reviews.

[https://www.healthgrades.com/physician/dr-jorge-zamora-
queza...](https://www.healthgrades.com/physician/dr-jorge-zamora-quezada-
xj226)

------
Fjolsvith
It was necessary for buying a jet and Maserati.

